# Found another sock knitter



## AnjiCat (Dec 6, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :mrgreen:


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

What nice connections! I always get asked about knitting when I knit in a public place and always mention KP because my knitting really took flight since joining and, of course, the friendships...priceless!


----------



## grettapettunia (Jun 29, 2013)

It was thanks to you that I am now on my third pair of socks. If I never saw you knitting your beautiful socks, I may never have started. You are very patient and kind when sharing your passion for knitting.


----------



## grettapettunia (Jun 29, 2013)

The third sock on the needles are 100% wool that I'm making for my husband for hunting. I think I'm allergic to the wool. It's making my skin feel weird and my eyes burn. I will have to work on them a little at a time. The second pair of socks, the top pattern is the caterpillar stitch.


----------



## grettapettunia (Jun 29, 2013)

Sorry this picture is side ways. I got a new computer and had trouble even finding where the picture went to.


----------



## grettapettunia (Jun 29, 2013)

Thanks for the tip. I'll ask my son if he has any. He's a hair stylist and he might use them when doing color.


----------



## brims (May 15, 2012)

Our group, 'Stitches' meets every week at the local Barnes and Noble. They give us a table and as many folding chairs as we need. The group consist of knitters and crocheters.


----------



## Revita (Jul 24, 2011)

NRoberts what a wonderful story...you are right...people that enjoy to knit and crochet are out there we gotta find them! I took a friends mother to the doctors office one day and I was crocheting a baby blanket...I was doing bobbles. The lady was Hispanic and I did not understand her very well...she came over and looked at what I was doing and even though i did not fully understand her we communicated...she went out to her car and brought her crochet in...I showed her how to do a bobble or popcorn stitch and she showed me this very beautiful flower pattern called jasmine. It was very intricate, but I was in awe of that communication that we did between creative people. Love the story!


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

I was at the doctors office with my husband today. I was crocheting a name doily for my daughter. This lady came in and sat across from me. She was knitting a beautiful pattern (baby blanket). We started talking and she told me Jackson (Mississippi) has a LYS. I was thrilled to hear this. Said they had beautiful sock yarns. I told her about KP. Hope she will take a look. Loved Her. Instant bond through an old craft!


----------



## Revita (Jul 24, 2011)

Bulldog...you are in Vicksburg, I am in Biloxi, go figure!!


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

YEAH, Revita. Maybe we will meet someday. The name of the shop is The Yarn Studio. Searched it on the web. Glad to meet another Mississipian. Betty


----------



## vixensuzyq (Jun 21, 2013)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Revita (Jul 24, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> YEAH, Revita. Maybe we will meet someday. The name of the shop is The Yarn Studio. Searched it on the web. Glad to meet another Mississipian. Betty


Betty that would be nice to sit and knit. I just moved to Biloxi, from New York retiring from West Point, New York, the weather and beach you just can't beat it.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

I would love it. I am directionally chanllenged, so would have some tall talking to get Jim to put the GPS in the car. Would be nice to meet in Vicksburg and then on the Jackson or to meet at knit shop. Any other Mississippians could join us. That would be fun.


----------



## Revita (Jul 24, 2011)

That would be cool! We have to keep that in mind...


----------



## linda6200 (Oct 11, 2011)

I love how people meet over their needlework. A few weeks ago I was in the library and saw a woman knitting. I went over to talk to her and invited her to the local Hobby Lobby where a bunch of us (KnitWits) meet on Wednesday afternoons. Sure enough, she showed up a little while later. I am also trying to start a group at my church, for the purpose of making things for charity.


----------



## Revita (Jul 24, 2011)

linda6200 said:


> I love how people meet over their needlework. A few weeks ago I was in the library and saw a woman knitting. I went over to talk to her and invited her to the local Hobby Lobby where a bunch of us (KnitWits) meet on Wednesday afternoons. Sure enough, she showed up a little while later. I am also trying to start a group at my church, for the purpose of making things for charity.


Linda that is a great idea. I was over a Prayer Shawl at our church and was always excited to teach others how to knit and crochet. What an awesome service you will provide to your community.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Linda, my sister started one in her church in Las Cruces, NM. She put and invitation in the Sunday bulletins and invited anyone who did any type of handwork (crochet, knitting, quilting, cross stitch, etc) or wanted to learn to bring a sack lunch and join them Mondays at noon in their gathering place. They would stay as long as they wanted. She either specified four or five. She had members show up and they still continure to meet even after she left to move to Arkansas. I can't get anyone interested at my church.


----------



## linda6200 (Oct 11, 2011)

I have had requests from non-members to join when I get started. You might get a group started that way. We have a wonderful woman who heads the Pastoral Care Ministry. She has been making lap quilts for those who are catastrophically ill (cancer, leg crushed in an 18-wheeler wreck, etc.), and I am seeing this as an outgrowth of her ministry.


----------

